# [WIP] MIui Aosp updated 6:09est 1.9.whatever 9/10/11 Team Xron



## wujiku

http://www.multiupload.com/0LSU802A68

flash rom then flash this kernel
http://www.miuimods.com/roms/shooter-aosp4.zip

-i think i fixed random reboots and made it smoother.
-added in sound fixes and data fixes.. still gonna try editing a file but still both dont work


Try this
battery pull once and manually reboot and once it like breaks in the rom, it should stop
someone test this please
thanks rtbluver for this base

webchat.freenode.net #xron


----------



## dfskevinohyeah

will test this out for you man!


----------



## wilderckw

Flash shooter aosp4 than miui sound?
Downloading now.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilderckw

Nevermind got it.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfskevinohyeah

i believe its flash miui sound then aosp..


----------



## wujiku

yeah.. rom then kernel.. then test.. sorry


----------



## dfskevinohyeah

i gots random reboot and so far didnt hear anything will try again, screen turns off randomly when I try to raise volume, but the four bottom buttons are still on, I have come to the conclusion that it does not work


----------



## wilderckw

I had not reboots but no service or sound.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## wujiku

wilderckw said:


> I had not reboots but no service or sound.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


yeah.. i'm trying to get data now


----------



## bluediablito

any update on this rom.... Was the fix for the sound fix?


----------



## Irock1985

Hellllloooooo is anyone home???

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfskevinohyeah

Yeah what's up?

Sent from my PG86100 using Forum Runner


----------



## monkeybone

Patiently checking this page.... A lot... Lol


----------



## busventinc

Awesome that this getting love can't wait for rls1

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------

